

Here's Why I Love Working At Intridea - insiya
http://yourtime.intridea.com/

======
thomasrambaud
I must admit I needed sometimes to be sure of what this website is presenting
because the domain name talks about "yourtime", which is "my" time, but I
couldn't find anything related to me at a glance. Shouldn't it be
"ourtime.intridea.com" ?

Excellent idea btw, I love companies taking care of employees in such ways.

